# Equipoise and psychotic trips????



## purplerain (Apr 8, 2011)

Everytime I do research on the chemical EQUIPOISE I run into claims of PSYCHOTIC TRIPS. I understand and like what I have read on the chemical but I would like to hear from people who have actually used it to find out about that aspect of the chemical and at what dosage did the side effects start. Now granted everyone reacts different to chemicals.


----------



## LiquidMetal77 (Apr 8, 2011)

Wow, I've run it before and am running it right now...never had that problem LOL. Run it all the way up to 1g and am currently running it at 600mg x week.  I'd be interested to see what you are reading and how they explain it can produce psychotic episodes...


----------



## Pitbu11 (Apr 8, 2011)

Wtf? I wana know wut article you read!  I've been on and off EQ for 3-4 yrs with no probs at all wit 600mgs wk..


----------



## G3 (Apr 8, 2011)

Currently 750 mgs/week. I'm still normal.


----------



## Gfy55 (Apr 8, 2011)

300mgs bi weekly x 8th week...I'm normal as well.


----------



## dav1dg90 (Apr 8, 2011)

I've ran 600mgs a week for 16 weeks and not once coming close to having a psychotic break!!!


----------



## Pork Chop (Apr 8, 2011)

Did Jose Canseco write it? lol


----------



## purplerain (Apr 8, 2011)

Termin8r27 said:


> Wow, I've run it before and am running it right now...never had that problem LOL. Run it all the way up to 1g and am currently running it at 600mg x week.  I'd be interested to see what you are reading and how they explain it can produce psychotic episodes...



Check this out ALL I'M TRYING TO DO IS *RESEARCH.All Im trying to do is find out if what I read has been EXPERIENCED by anyone out there.*


This is what I read from ISTEROIDS.COM


Because of its weak androgenic properties, Equipoise side-effects are hardly noticeable even in doses as high as 400mg. The most common Equipoise side-effects are acne, increase in appetite, irritability, and hot temper that could lead to psychiatric problems such as aggressive and psychotic tendencies.

This was said by a current member of Iron Mag. Name:GLYCOMANN. DATE:3/6/2011 TIME: 2:52 AM

The sweet spot is a little different for everyone. Some people are more sensitive to the drug and some less sensitive. If you are less sensitive you may need more. On average I would say 400-600 mg/w is a good dose without much side effects for most. I went up to a gram for a while once and got high RBCs and anxiety. It made me harder though but not worth the sides.


----------



## Imosted (Apr 8, 2011)

PSYCHOTIC TRIPS and anxiety are 2 different things. I have heard about anxiety before also but i never experienced it.


----------



## alterntego (Apr 8, 2011)

bullshit propaganda started by some rich senators wife . just like all the other propaganda bout the special sauce .


----------



## alterntego (Apr 8, 2011)

now tren .. thats another story . anxiety can be a bit of an issue ... or thats what they say . i dont do that special sauce myself . just creatine . really


----------



## sassy69 (Apr 9, 2011)

Imosted said:


> PSYCHOTIC TRIPS and anxiety are 2 different things. I have heard about anxiety before also but i never experienced it.




Never heard of "psychotic trips" but i know a lot of people who experience significant anxiety issues w/ EQ.


----------



## purplerain (Apr 9, 2011)

Imosted said:


> PSYCHOTIC TRIPS and anxiety are 2 different things. I have heard about anxiety before also but i never experienced it.



This Is from Wikipedia

Anxiety is a psychological and physiological state characterized by somatic, emotional, cognitive, and behavioral components.[2] The root meaning of the word anxiety is 'to vex or trouble'; in either the absence or presence of psychological stress, anxiety can create feelings of fear, worry, uneasiness and dread.[3] Anxiety is considered to be a normal reaction to a stressor. It may help a person to deal with a difficult situation by prompting one to cope with it. When anxiety becomes excessive, it may fall under the classification of an anxiety disorder.[4] The intensity and reasoning behind anxiety determines whether it is considered a normal or abnormal reaction.[5]

From what I read from this, Anxiety is some form of a Psychotic Trip

I'm just trying to get an understanding before I get into a CHEMICAL that i haven't used before.Now i know about Test,Dbol,and Anavar because that's all I,ve used,I wanna graduate so I'm learning about other Chemicals. I need  to know are people out there BSING about what they say about a CHEMICAL just to keep you from using it or do they really care about someone who they never known's health


----------



## purplerain (Apr 9, 2011)

alterntego said:


> bullshit propaganda started by some rich senators wife . just like all the other propaganda bout the special sauce .



This is just what I'm trying to find out!!!


----------



## TGB1987 (Apr 9, 2011)

I have heard from a few people that EQ makes them have severe anxiety.  Some of them use things like xanax or valium to deal with the anxiety while using EQ.  I don't recommend using benzos unless absolutely needed due the high addiction rate and terrible withdraw that they can cause.  Everyone is different.


----------



## GMO (Apr 9, 2011)

purplerain said:


> Everytime I do research on the chemical EQUIPOISE I run into claims of PSYCHOTIC TRIPS.




Have you ever done LSD?  Mushrooms?  That is a psychotic trip.  Equipoise does nothing of the sort.  Anxiety is in no way similar to this.


----------



## jamontap (Apr 9, 2011)

mmmm. mushrooms.


----------



## Ravager (Apr 9, 2011)

From the research I've gathered I see little use for Equipoise. Seems like far better alternatives.


----------



## Vick (Apr 9, 2011)

By psychotic trip, you mean psychotic episode, which means you would have to have a preexisting condition. Equipoise is used in horses when they won't work or are "depressed". People should never use any juice for this reason and especially if they have a preexisting condition because very androgenic steroids can have an affect on the heart so much that cardio is a bad idea.


----------



## LightBearer (Apr 9, 2011)

ive always read that eq can cause or make anxiety worse,  but in all of my research on eq ive never read nayone claiming psychotic episodes


----------



## control101 (Apr 9, 2011)

Ran it plenty, no such experience. I've never heard of anyone experiencing anxiety on it either, the anxiety would probably stem from other factors other than the compound itself, aas just seems to make you more of what you are.  So if you have anxiety prior, chances are itll increase it.


----------



## purplerain (Apr 9, 2011)

Well that does it from everything I've seen posted here there are more positive responses on EQ so I'am going to get 2 vials of it. Tell me how nice does a TEST-E/EQ STACK SOUND? One more thing I'm thinking about running some L-Thyroxin (T4) done some research on it. Have not found anything negative on it anyone out there tried it


----------



## yerg (Apr 9, 2011)

Thats like when they used the terms "refer madness" back in the day for maryjane...
Ive never heard of a phsycotic episode from EQ.............or any symptom even close to that...


----------



## alterntego (Apr 10, 2011)

test and eq are a great stack and its summer so the thyroxine helps wonderfully for a real tight waiste line . you could even run a month of clen  with all the above just to kick in that shredded look . get ready for that extra fat to just melt away . all the above with some intelligent diet and trainning .


----------



## BigBird (Apr 11, 2011)

Ran EQ for 22 weeks at 600mg.  No psychotic episodes - but everyone around me was out to get me and conspiracy theories were everywhere.  

j/k - Heard about them but I think they are rare and only happen with a small percentage of EQ users.


----------



## keith1569 (Apr 11, 2011)

BigBird said:


> Ran EQ for 22 weeks at 600mg.  No psychotic episodes - but everyone around me was out to get me and conspiracy theories were everywhere.
> 
> j/k - Heard about them but I think they are rare and only happen with a small percentage of EQ users.




lol!


----------



## gruesomegary (Mar 12, 2012)

Glad I read this thread, thought I was going nuts. I can confirm that after 1 week on 600mg/week I started waking up at night with no idea where I am, it's like I'm in a strangers house, it takes a minute to orientate myself again, my wife says I am totally delirious and mumbling on about the strangest things. this happens a few times a night, never happened before


----------



## SFW (Mar 12, 2012)

Too much coffee and lack of nicotine makes me psychotic.


----------



## bundle (Mar 12, 2012)

Damn, my EQ never gave me trips...I knew it was bunk..lol


----------



## Sabrina21 (Mar 12, 2012)

I'd be interested to see what you are reading and how they explain it can produce psychotic episodes 		  [FONT=宋体]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/FONT][FONT=宋体][/FONT]​


----------



## Calves of Steel (Mar 12, 2012)

Sometimes being reallly hungry makes me psychotic..


----------



## gruesome (Mar 12, 2012)

Sabrina21 said:


> I'd be interested to see what you are reading and how they explain it can produce psychotic episodes 		  [FONT=宋体]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not much out there about it, but just to clarify what psychosis is (I looked it up just to be sure), psychosis is a loss of contact with reality, usually including false beliefs about what is taking place or who one is (delusions) and seeing or hearing things that aren't there (hallucinations).

Pyschosis is listed as a side effect here:
Equipoise

"Users of Equipoise should also watch out for more severe psychiatric effects that could be caused by this steroid. Abuse could lead to depression and psychosis"

The dosage was higher than usual for me, I normally only do 300mg/week. Last night I also had a milder episode, I won't make this mistake again


----------



## packers6211 (Aug 8, 2012)

What amount to test ratio is good for first time cycle. I'm on 200mg test cyp but will be starting 250 twice week so 500 weekly for 8 weeks, was wondering how much equi to run with test and how long it's normally ran.


----------



## Pork Chop (Aug 8, 2012)

if you are already fucked up in the head it might make it worse,   if you are of sound mind then you are fine.


----------



## NVRBDR (Aug 8, 2012)

I ran eq 12 weeks at 600 per week, I stayed hungry, I had zero anxiety, I will use eq again


----------



## carp926 (Aug 9, 2012)

Have some crazy dreams on eq... Was never really a dreamer except for the last 5 weeks seems I've been having them every night


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 9, 2012)

If EQ flipped you out immediately switch to tren to level you out


----------



## longworthb (Aug 9, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> If EQ flipped you out immediately switch to tren to level you out


Sound advice


----------



## DOBE (Aug 9, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> If EQ flipped you out immediately switch to tren to level you out



Yeah! Start with about 750mg per week of tren enanthate, you'll be glad you did.


----------

